# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Can you visit someone else's dreams?

## Buzzysbaby

I'm 15 and new to this site. I was wondering if there is any possible way to go to someone else's dream and talk to them or anything. Does anyone know anything that would be helpful for achieving this?

----------


## poisonhead

In all aspects of the mind, to every extent possible, what you speak of is quite possible. But one must remember that the mind is always working and does so as it pleases, to the best of out knowledge. To go into someone else's Dream and speak to them (and be consciously aware of this) would require somewhat of a disciplined mind. This is not something one can just achieve, unless one is already knowledgeable of such tactic. And I quote myself: “Seek correspondence through elevated principals” ..as there in lies a stepping stone to your question.

----------


## Gez

> what you speak of is quite possible



Well no, you have no resounding truth that "dream sharing" is possible and if you did you would put an end to alot of arguments.

----------


## mini0991

> I'm 15 and new to this site. I was wondering if there is any possible way to go to someone else's dream and talk to them or anything. Does anyone know anything that would be helpful for achieving this?



No. There's no such thing as dream sharing. There's no conciecable way it can happen.

----------


## napper7

> In all aspects of the mind, to every extent possible, what you speak of is quite possible. But one must remember that the mind is always working and does so as it pleases, to the best of out knowledge. To go into someone else's Dream and speak to them (and be consciously aware of this) would require somewhat of a disciplined mind. This is not something one can just achieve, unless one is already knowledgeable of such tactic. And I quote myself: Seek correspondence through elevated principals ..as there in lies a stepping stone to your question.



Who so regardeth dreams is like him that catcheth at a shadow, and followeth after the wind. [Ecclesiasti!4:2]

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've never heard a reliable account of it happening, I see no reason why it would be possible, but I keep trying anyways  ::D:

----------


## Uriel

To answer your question as to if there would be anything to help you achieve it, I'd say practice your lucid dreaming.  Once you've gained a reasonable amount of control over your dreams, try "reaching out" to someone else (preferably someone who is also asleep.)

This is of course, pure speculation on my part.  I've never done it.  Also, if you were to succeed, further speculation suggests you'd be at your contact's mercy in their dreamworld.  Be careful.   ::D:

----------


## cloudy

To answer the question, yes it is possible. ANYTHING is possible first step is just removing the doubt from your mind. Cause nothing will be possible as long as you have a single doubt in your mind. I promise you if you 100% believed it was possible to connect you would.
I personally have done this, but only able to do it with one person, and that person was someone I cared for and loved dearly. Alot of the times she had to go to sleep on the phone with me, and I would stay on the phone. Maybe having a actual "connection" in this reality helps, not sure on that part, but what I do know is you have to have a "spiritual" connection with the person (atleast at first, maybe once you master it, can do it as you will, but baby steps are the key with learning anything).
Dont try to force yourself into the dream, just as if you were meditating let your mind go free, and just try to connect and be with them, and dont judge or try to force anything to see in your mind, and youll be amazed what happens. 
Iam sure atleast one person will reply saying its impossible and iam wrong. But for anyone to claim its impossible and wrong would be claiming they know all, which I guarantee they do not. I speak from experience, take it or leave it, your choice just like life.

----------


## elucid

In my opinion, not only is it possible but has happened as well.

We have plenty records of people seeing the future through dreams or seeing something that they would not have been able to see in waking consciousness. 

Therefore, if you can see the future, why not share dreams as well. 

That is just speaking philosophically though, but there are plenty of people who claim to have experienced shared dreaming. Though it is true that some may be fraud, but the more people report it, the certainty of its existence increases.

----------


## Ayrwen

Where is WakingNomad with his arguments when you need him!  ::D:

----------


## AndresLD

> Where is WakingNomad with his arguments when you need him!



Hahaha, I was thinking the same thing just now! We need WakingNomad to tell them how it's done  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Where is WakingNomad with his arguments when you need him!



He might not pop-in. If I were him I'd get tired of arguing.

Anyways, to answer your question: If you believe in shared dreaming (Like quite a few of us), its very possible. I would recommend you get Deep Dreaming access if you're more interested. (BD isn't always the best place to talk about SD)

----------


## LucidApprentice

Well, I've seen what would probably be called "semi-proof", but no official experiments so I'm pretty open on the subject. In my opinion, it's nothing spiritual at all (your "spirits" meeting up on the astral plane), just the amazing power of the human brain. How this happens exactly, I don't really know, but considering some weird events I've personally experienced with telepathy and precognitive dreams, I most certainly don't doubt it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'm 15 and new to this site. I was wondering if there is any possible way to go to someone else's dream and talk to them or anything. Does anyone know anything that would be helpful for achieving this?



Yeah. Focus on your Recall, then Lucidity, then Control. After you have those skills, find your Dream Guide. Ask your Dream Guide any questions you have about dreams.

Ask your friend to meet you in a certain place in a dream. It helps if they are a lucid dreamer.

Is it possible? It my experience, yes. Read the Shared Dreams thread in my signature. The tutorial is also there. Peace

----------


## Man of Shred

I also have a tutorial. A few people have already had shared dreams trying what I have proposed.

----------


## BigFan

> He might not pop-in. If I were him I'd get tired of arguing.
> 
> Anyways, to answer your question: If you believe in shared dreaming (Like quite a few of us), its very possible. I would recommend you get *Deep Dreaming access* if you're more interested. (BD isn't always the best place to talk about SD)



How would you go about doing that? Thanks  :smiley: 

To OP, personally, never had a shared dream however I do believe that it's very possible to have one based on some of the experiences I've read and my own feelings on the subject  :smiley:

----------


## Alexander1656

I used to think it was impossile ( i am scientific) till it happened to me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I used to think it was impossile ( i am scientific) till it happened to me.



Yeah, me too! Tell us about your experience!

----------


## Interested1

You have mis-quoted Ecc 4:2.  It actually states "Wherefore I praised the dead which are already dead more than the living which are yet alive. " KJV

If we want to talk about Biblical views of dreams, we really need to look no further than Jacob, Joseph (Abraham's son), or Daniel.  Jacob actually walked with a limp for the remainder of his live after a wrestling match in a dream with God.  Dreams are absolutely more real than most today give them credit for.

----------


## The Cusp

> Jacob actually walked with a limp for the remainder of his live after a wrestling match in a dream with God.



Really?  That's interesting, because I gave some guy a limp in a dream around two years ago, and as far as I know, he still has it to this day.  I didn't do it on purpose, or at least I didn't know what I was doing at the time.

I call him Gimpy because of it, and that limp helps identify him.  He seems to like entering the dreams of DV members, and assuming the role of a Jason-esque, relentless horror movie monster.     

Speaking of which, have there been any Gimpy sightings lately?  I haven't been very active around here of late.

You can recognize him
-by his limp
-his preference for relentless stalker/monster roles  
-His ability ignore attacks against him, making him almost invincible
-He uses the threat of an attack more often than he actually attacks, dragging it out in a dramatic manner to completely capture your attention.

----------


## Loaf

I can vouch for its existence.

----------


## Interested1

Yes @ The Cusp  :smiley:   According to the Bible, Jacob walked with a limp for the rest of his life.  This is the same Jacob as "Jacob's Ladder".

Haven't seen any Gimpy's either...lots of other crazy things...but no Gimpy's  :smiley: 

Okay Cusp, I'm going to bed...I'll be looking for you!  And no, I don't have a limp, lol!

----------


## moonshine

> I'm 15 and new to this site. I was wondering if there is any possible way to go to someone else's dream and talk to them or anything. Does anyone know anything that would be helpful for achieving this?



No. Its not possible. 

Do remember that beyond dreaming is very much on the fringe of the DV community. I'd encourage you to have a look through the back list of threads and discussion topics here, which will demonstrate quite clearly why that is the case.

----------


## AndresLD

> No. Its not possible. 
> 
> Do remember that beyond dreaming is very much on the fringe of the DV community. I'd encourage you to have a look through the back list of threads and discussion topics here, which will demonstrate quite clearly why that is the case.



Do you have any evidence that it is not possible? 
And beyond dreaming is basically for people to express how skeptical they are, want a real forum to discuss this? go to deep dreaming.

----------


## Loaf

Nobody knows enough about shared dreaming to say its nececerily a BD thing, where we go off to a plane and meet. It could be perfectly explainable scientifically, for all anybody knows.

----------


## moonshine

> Do you have any evidence that it is not possible?



Yawn. A tired BD meme. Prove that it is. 





> And beyond dreaming is basically for people to express how skeptical they are, want a real forum to discuss this? go to deep dreaming.



I think a quick review will demonstrate just how "skeptical" most of BD is. 
Which was my point. 

If the OP discovers the same people  that believe its possible to share dreams have minds so open that, like a bit old bin any old rubbish can fall into them, you might question the reliability of their opinions.

----------


## Loaf

The only way you can truly believe it is if you experience it yourself. Even if science proves it to you, you'll still be wanting to try it out before you go around telling everyone about it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Really?  That's interesting, because I gave some guy a limp in a dream around two years ago, and as far as I know, he still has it to this day.  I didn't do it on purpose, or at least I didn't know what I was doing at the time.
> 
> I call him Gimpy because of it, and that limp helps identify him.  He seems to like entering the dreams of DV members, and assuming the role of a Jason-esque, relentless horror movie monster.     
> 
> Speaking of which, have there been any Gimpy sightings lately?  I haven't been very active around here of late.
> 
> You can recognize him
> -by his limp
> -his preference for relentless stalker/monster roles  
> ...



Yeah, I think so. He was Tooth in my dreams long ago, if it's the same person.

Weird that you should appear here, especially since I recently dreamed of you.

On another note: Anyone notice the "skeptics" don't have DJ's? Hmm...

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Really?  That's interesting, because I gave some guy a limp in a dream around two years ago, and as far as I know, he still has it to this day.  I didn't do it on purpose, or at least I didn't know what I was doing at the time.
> 
> I call him Gimpy because of it, and that limp helps identify him.  He seems to like entering the dreams of DV members, and assuming the role of a Jason-esque, relentless horror movie monster.     
> 
> Speaking of which, have there been any Gimpy sightings lately?  I haven't been very active around here of late.
> 
> You can recognize him
> -by his limp
> -his preference for relentless stalker/monster roles  
> ...



Shoot. Now that you mention it, the psycho killer in my razorblade dream the other night had a limp.

----------


## AndresLD

> Yawn. A tired BD meme. Prove that it is. 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a quick review will demonstrate just how "skeptical" most of BD is. 
> Which was my point. 
> 
> If the OP discovers the same people  that believe its possible to share dreams have minds so open that, like a bit old bin any old rubbish can fall into them, you might question the reliability of their opinions.



What's BD? 

Prove that it is? Well, it's not proof since it is only my words, but I have experienced it, and so have many others in DV, ask Nomad.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yawn. A tired BD meme.



If you're so bored of this topic, why bother posting? 

Why not use your time to instead actually start your own dream journal?

----------


## Loaf

> If you're so bored of this topic, why bother posting? 
> 
> Why not use your time to instead actually start your own dream journal?



I have to agree slightly with moonshine, people really should stop posting that. 
Although shared dreaming is not a lie.

----------


## BigFan

> What's BD? 
> 
> Prove that it is? Well, it's not proof since it is only my words, but I have experienced it, and so have many others in DV, ask Nomad.



It stands for Beyond Dreaming which is the section this is in  :smiley: 





> If you're so bored of this topic, why bother posting? 
> 
> Why not use your time to instead actually start your own dream journal?



Agreed, jumping into a thread just to say no it's not possible isn't helping the OP in anyway. 





> I have to agree slightly with moonshine, people really should stop posting that. 
> Although shared dreaming is not a lie.



Well, if people aren't allowed to ask questions, what is a forum used for then? True, this question is asked a lot though which is why I am surprised that the search function didn't generate any results.

----------


## Peterdreaming

I have to say it is possible...mostly due to me messing around with my wife while she's sleeping.
Unfortunately the poster stated they are 15 so I won't go into great detail but I have seen obvious physical involuntary responses to my unspoken "suggestions" while I watch her sleep.
I also get reports on how interesting her dreams are that line up perfectly with what I suggest.

I basically steer her dreams imagining myself into them even though I am awake.

we're not playing chess but hey at least we connect on some base physical level

Keep in mind we've shared our lives for 18 years, and spend all our time together, if anyone could make that connection it's us.

Peterdreaming

----------


## AndresLD

> I have to say it is possible...mostly due to me messing around with my wife while she's sleeping.
> Unfortunately the poster stated they are 15 so I won't go into great detail but I have seen obvious physical involuntary responses to my unspoken "suggestions" while I watch her sleep.
> I also get reports on how interesting her dreams are that line up perfectly with what I suggest.
> 
> I basically steer her dreams imagining myself into them even though I am awake.
> 
> we're not playing chess but hey at least we connect on some base physical level
> 
> Keep in mind we've shared our lives for 18 years, and spend all our time together, if anyone could make that connection it's us.
> ...



Interesting, you get into her dream while you are awake, never thought of that. I think the OP meant while both of you are dreaming, but I guess that workds too  ::D:

----------


## moonshine

After reading cusps hundreds of descriptions of his EVIL DREAM NEMESIS someone eventually conjours up someone that fits the description. 

Wow. Gosh. 100% Proof. 


I once dreamt of freddy kruger. Guess that means he's actually real too. 

Sigh.





> Shoot. Now that you mention it, the psycho killer in my razorblade dream the other night had a limp.



I saw someone in the street with a LIMP. 

HEEEEEEEEEEEELP. QUICK. GIMPYs escaped the dream realm.





> On another note: Anyone notice the "skeptics" don't have DJ's? Hmm...



I have a dream Journal. It sits by my bed and I fill it in with a Pen. 

Though it is an interesting correlation. Could it be skeptics simply don't feel the need to seek validation by fabricating tales about their SUPERNATURAL DREAMING SKILLZ on the internet?

----------


## Loaf

> After reading cusps hundreds of descriptions of his EVIL DREAM NEMESIS someone eventually conjours up someone that fits the description. 
> 
> Wow. Gosh. 100% Proof. 
> 
> 
> I once dreamt of freddy kruger. Guess that means he's actually real too. 
> 
> Sigh.



That is just you being silly. Shared dreams are not a replacement for DCs.

----------


## AndresLD

> After reading cusps hundreds of descriptions of *his* EVIL DREAM NEMESIS *someone* eventually conjours up *someone* that fits *the description*. 
> 
> Wow. Gosh. 100% Proof. 
> 
> 
> I once dreamt of freddy kruger. Guess that means he's actually real too. 
> 
> Sigh.



Who's 'EVIL DREAM NEMESIS'? 
Someone, who is that someone?
Another someone?
Description? what description?

Could you be more descriptive? I don't know if it is just me, but I can't understand anything of what you are trying to say. It would be helpful if you were more specific

----------


## BigFan

> I saw someone in the street with a LIMP. 
> 
> HEEEEEEEEEEEELP. QUICK. GIMPYs escaped the dream realm.



 ::lol::  That just made me laugh, but, seriously, if you don't believe in shared dreaming, that's fine, but, until you have some proof to say that it's not possible, then your criticism of the subject is unfounded. We only have people's experiences to go by when trying to prove whether dream sharing is possible or not and while that's not definite proof, at least they are trying to prove it one way or another  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

Thats true. 
Do you really think all of these people are in on a massive lie? I for one just don't have the time to do that, nor the motive.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Don't feed the troll.

----------


## Daydreamer14

I don't know what all the arguing is about.  :Oh noes: 
_Clearly_, further investigation is needed the determine whether shared dreaming is a myth or not. Let's all be a little openminded, shall we? Rather then saying; 'It is definatelly not possible!'. After all, we obviously don't know enough about it to determine whether it is in fact true or false...

----------


## AndresLD

> I don't know what all the arguing is about. 
> _Clearly_, further investigation is needed the determine whether shared dreaming is a myth or not. Let's all be a little openminded, shall we? Rather then saying; 'It is definatelly not possible!'. After all, we obviously don't know enough about it to determine whether it is in fact true or false...



For some of us, not necessarily for me (Though, I do believe it is possible), it is definitely true.

----------


## mowglycdb

AndresLD, I got into a shared dream with nomad , while I was awake,   Nomad went to have a nap and I told him I'd be there, it actually worked, but I lost controll of what I was doing there. Anything is posible lol. And anyways, moonshine is spamming this topic, so lets ignore.

----------


## Loaf

> I don't know what all the arguing is about.



Something about bagels, wasn't it?

----------


## Peterdreaming

> Don't feed the troll.



Ha!

Didn't think it needed saying but anyone who hits over 1000 posts and has only one thanks should have their name and avatar changed automatically to Troll#

But nobody gets Troll1

They'd just be proud of that!

----------


## Supernova

> Nobody knows enough about shared dreaming to say its nececerily a BD thing, where we go off to a plane and meet. It could be perfectly explainable scientifically, for all anybody knows.



Quite true.  There was a time, untill quite recently in fact, that most scientists took a "moonshine view" on lucid dreaming.

----------


## BigFan

> Quite true.  There was a time, untill quite recently in fact, that most scientists took a "moonshine view" on lucid dreaming.



A moonshine view  ::lol::

----------


## moonshine

> Quite true.  There was a time, untill quite recently in fact, that most scientists took a "moonshine view" on lucid dreaming.



Another Tired old BD favourite. Just another smoke screen which does little to disguise an absolute lack of evidence.

Lets not pretend that "Science isn't interested". 
Like OBEs, dream sharing should be a very easy one to prove. 
Yet, its just not happened.





> Agreed, jumping into a thread just to say no it's not possible isn't helping the OP in anyway.



Erm yes it does. 
The OP asked a simple question. 
I've given a simple answer. 

Or does my opinion not count because I'm not inspired by manga and still at school? :Shades wink:

----------


## Caradon

Buzzysbaby, the original poster, was an active member for less than a week.
And that was in 2008.

----------


## Loaf

> Another Tired old BD favourite.



And that is a tired old non-BD favorite.  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

> Or does my opinion not count because I'm not inspired by manga and still at school?



Not sure if that was directed towards me, but, I don't read manga and not in school anymore(already graduated uni)  :Shades wink:

----------


## moonshine

> Not sure if that was directed towards me, but, I don't read manga and not in school anymore(already graduated uni)



Uh huh. 





> until you have some proof to say that it's not possible



Did they teach you that little bit of theory at uni?

----------


## mowglycdb

Actually it means nothing,  I'm 25 , I watch anime , read manga,   I'm working on programming,  I watch sailor moon and digimon. xD

Proof is for fools, for people that are afraid of taking desitions, for people that are afraid of being themselves. Looking for acurate information is ok,  but always looking for proof is for fools.

----------


## Moppon

*This is what I mean though, someone doesn't like what someone says [moonshine] they brand him/her a troll.
*

----------


## BigFan

> *This is what I mean though, someone doesn't like what someone says [moonshine] they brand him/her a troll.
> *



Well, I didn't call him a troll, although, I doubt that was directed at me. You haven't been here long enough to see his other posts and arguments in the past, otherwise, you'll know what other ppl here are writing about. I personally tend to keep the idea open due to people's opinion and the fact that the human mind is very powerful and there a lot of things we don't comprehend, however, he seems to want to close the door on all these different ideas instead of keeping an open mind  :smiley:

----------


## Moppon

*Someone called him a troll. It is right there, "don't feed the troll"

There is the mindset, the so-called scientific mindset, and it is popular.
But it is another view. But if various aspects of dreaming are true, then they will eventually find out it is. So there is no need to be defensive about someone being close-minded, unless what they say is raising doubts in yourself.
If me saying that I suspect some people are fabricating their dream journals, is not true, that they are really dreaming what they write. Then it doesn't matter what I say.
But if I call someone a troll, because they don't believe in shared dreaming and other things, then I am using the system to have them silenced in some way, because people get banned for trolling.
*

----------


## Moppon

*The question of proof is another consideration.
I could prove it to myself, but then what if I am mentally warped.
So I do a shared dreaming with someone else, and we were both conscious of meeting each other, but what we describe is similar, but not exact.
False? Or Rashamon; that two or more people often can be in the same place, within the same experience in the physical and not describe it exactly.

Or, we do describe it exactly, but the scientific community would not consider that proof. So it has to be done in controlled lab experiments.
Or we have to go on amazing randi, and prove it under duress to a bunch of people sending out thought energy that it is bullshit.

It doesn't matter if someone believes it, before actually doing it, or not believe it.
Because they are both sabotaged from the start.

I would do this dreaming, before I knew what I was doing.
When I was a kid, it would just happen.

Later on, when I tried to do it, then it became hard.

But proof to me, I don't believe what other people say, I see what they say.
So I would still have to do it myself.
*

----------


## Loaf

Bold, font is bold.

----------


## Dylan xD

LOL, That is the most random and funny thing I have seen/heard all day. Ahh that made my day  :smiley:

----------


## Samael

> Do you have any evidence that it is not possible?



I hate to break it to you, but the burden of proof is on us. If we make a claim, and say shared dreaming is possible, then it's up to _us_ to provide evidence for it.

Personally, I've seen a few too many weird coincidences to dismiss it outright, but that's no reason for anyone who hasn't experienced shared dreaming to believe in it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I hate to break it to you, but the burden of proof is on us. If we make a claim, and say shared dreaming is possible, then it's up to _us_ to provide evidence for it.
> 
> Personally, I've seen a few too many weird coincidences to dismiss it outright, but that's no reason for anyone who hasn't experienced shared dreaming to believe in it.



There is no burden. That's simply perception. If you want to convince others of something they do not believe then, the you may place the burden of proof upon yourself. If you are not trying to convince, there is no burden. Therefore, I feel no burden placed upon my shoulders because I am not trying to convince anyone that shared dreaming is real. I only seek to help those that want to do it, or more accurately, make those that want to do it aware they are already doing it.

----------


## BigFan

> I hate to break it to you, but the burden of proof is on us. If we make a claim, and say shared dreaming is possible, then it's up to _us_ to provide evidence for it.
> 
> Personally, I've seen a few too many weird coincidences to dismiss it outright, but that's no reason for anyone who hasn't experienced shared dreaming to believe in it.



Well, I don't believe I've ever dream shared but I'm very very confident that it's possible. Don't ask me why, but, it's just a strong feeling. I believe that the mind is very powerful much much more than anyone gives it credit for and dream sharing is the tip of the iceberg  ::D:

----------


## lovesbmw

Me and my friend has always discussions of our daily life. So, sometimes in absence of mind in dream it has happened many times that I had a dream of his thoughts he described me once.

----------


## Samael

> Therefore, I feel no burden placed upon my shoulders because I am not trying to convince anyone that shared dreaming is real. I only seek to help those that want to do it, or more accurately, make those that want to do it aware they are already doing it.



I was just trying to refute the argument "well, prove it _doesn't_ exist!" I wasn't trying to disparage the idea of shared dreaming in general.

Mostly because I think it's brilliant, but it's possible I'm biased.

----------


## Lucid fanatic

I kind of agree with Moppons initial statement (didn't read the whole thing because bold is God damn annoying!), you're just immediately branding moonshine a troll because he is skeptical, tbh, I don't believe in BD either, (I have no opinion about an afterlife) because I have never experienced anything supernatural or holy (Not really in a religous sense) in my life.

I will say that, it's a big world and I think dreams are so common, so long, and so vague that two people close to each other are bound to have similar dreams at some stage. Dreams are often triggered by events in waking life, so if two people living together suddenly move house, considering they have several dreams a night (which constantly shift too) there is a VERY high probability that, two of theres may seem similar. None of the is taking into account that if someone remembers the very basics an incident, when it is refered to, there mind fills in the blanks with potentially false claims, infact some people tested made up memories COMPLETELY (And not conscienciously [sp?  :tongue2: ])

And thats why I don't think BD is real. Just a... *coincidence*. Theres another meme for you.

----------


## Starvingartist3

I dont like the people who are such downers! Hey anything is possible. Maybe not today maybe not tomorw maybe never in this demntion! But anythings possible!! Believe that

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> *
> But if I call someone a troll, because they don't believe in shared dreaming and other things, then I am using the system to have them silenced in some way, because people get banned for trolling.
> *



I disagree on that note. Trolling is caught easily, if it isn't in moderation. For example, trolls only say what they think is true and believe in only what they say and no one else's. So everytime someone disagrees to a troll, it keeps "loving" feedback so it gives out negative feedback no matter what answer they get, good or bad. 
When a troll says "Oh i don't believe it", then a few people post great info posts to back track the certain belief, the troll never says "Oh that's cool." It rather say "I don't give two craps to what ever you say."
Now that, people, is a great definition of trolling.

----------


## Onerinaut

Yeah you can shared lucid dreaming I do it with my twin every day it's fun all you have to do is think about the person you want to Dream with and your friend has to think about who they want to dream about. Don't give me wrong it took me and my twin a week to do it

----------

